# Estão definidos na "Portaria" n°



## Elizabeth Soledad Muñoz

Oláááá!!!
se alguém por favor puder me ajudar com a seguinte frase:

"Os valores da tarifa de embarque doméstica estão definidos na Portaria n° 905/DGAC, de 2/9/2005"

O problema é traduzir a palavra "portaria", ao pé da letra se diz "portería" porém, eu não sei se é assim que se fala em espanhol ou se tem outra palavra diferente desta.

Grata a quem me ajudar .


----------



## Tomby

A portaria é um tipo de decreto. Leia, por favor, estes links, *um* e *dois*. Neles há bastante informação que pode ser interessante para si.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Elizabeth Soledad Muñoz

Muito obrigada Tombatossals!!!....eu não sei ainda como faço para procurar a palavra por forums anteriores...mas enfim ajudou muito.

Um grande abraço.


----------



## Deimos13

Eu alguma vez tive a mesma duvida 

Están definidos en el decreto nº905/DGAC

Assim como TT disse.

Até mais.
D13.


----------



## Vanda

Fácil. Vá até a página do dicionário Português/Espanhol, 
aqui http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/

digite portaria http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/portaria

além da definição da palavra, que nem sempre engloba o sentido que você quer, procure lá embaixo da página, debaixo do subtítulo:

*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'portaria' en el título:*

você encontrará todas as discussões sobre aquele assunto. Veja:

portaria
Estão definidos na "Portaria" n°905/DGAC


----------



## Carfer

Orden Ministerial.


----------



## Elizabeth Soledad Muñoz

Mas porque se "decreto" já existe, então porque "portaria" tem de ser traduzido como "decreto" também??

Obrigada pessoal!!!


----------



## Carfer

Elizabeth Soledad Muñoz said:


> Mas porque se "decreto" já existe, então porque "portaria" tem de ser traduzido como "decreto" também??
> 
> Obrigada pessoal!!!


 
Tem toda a razão e é que nem são a mesma coisa nem têm o mesmo peso normativo. Na escala hierárquica das leis, a portaria está no fundo: Lei Constitucional/ Lei/ Decreto-Lei/ Decreto-Regulamentar e Decreto do Presidente da República/ Portaria/ Despacho Normativo. Este é o esquema português, mas nos outros países há-de ser muito semelhante. Comparando com o espanhol, parece-me que é efectivamente _Orden ministerial_.


----------



## Elizabeth Soledad Muñoz

Aeee!!! Obrigada Carfer!! agora ficou muito mais claro .....


----------



## FerGilmour

Tombatossals said:


> A portaria é um tipo de decreto. Leia, por favor, estes links, *..*.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
Decreto en fin, muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Mohebius

No sistema jurídico português, são ordens do Governo dadas por um ou mais Ministros.

El equivalente en España en rango el la Órden Ministerial. 
Las dictan los ministros en los asuntos propios de su departamento y las comisiones delegadas del gobierno.

El origen de la palabra "Portaria" es por que dichas órdenes se clavaban en la Portería de los Organismos correspondientes.


----------



## Vitorico

Comunidad internética:
Al traducir un texto portugués: " _Esse programa atende a Norma Regulamentadora nº 7 da Portaria 3.214/78_" encuentro dificultad en especificar el vocablo "Portaria". Cuál sería la traducción castellana para tal palabra?
                                                                  Muchas gracias


----------



## anaczz

Portaria é um documento (ou publicação) que torna oficial um ato administrativo de uma autoridade pública. Não sei se isso pode ajudá-lo.


----------



## Tomby

Este *hilo* puede ayudar.
TT.


----------

